# Could an egg have problems hatching?



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

The pigeons in my balcony are not around for more than 5 hours , the egg is been hatching since yesterday morning , I see his beak out , but not the body , he just open his beak , not moving or breaking the egg. Also I had taken one of the eggs out(spoiled) and I believe this is attracting flies they were in the beak of the hatching egg, in his little beak  
I hope everything will turn fine !!!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Babies take quite a while to hatch, I believe you understand... 24-45 hours is normal... If he's just sitting there with his beak out, I worry that he will not make it... Lots of babies that just sit there, doing nothing, with their beaks opened don't make it. (Make sure he's not breathing with his mouth, as lots of babies do this before they die, but make sure he's breathing). If the parents are neglecting the eggs so... It may be a rescue situation. Watch closely.

I myself, with an incubator, get higher hatch rates than any mother and father birds, strangely enough. Perhaps it's because my incubator is always clean, there aren't any flies, it's always stable, and always has enough humidity. That's why we always have to be careful with wild birds raising their eggs. Of course, nothing is like the care that parent birds give their babies. Let's all hope that everything goes well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Karla,

This is a difficult situation to offer advice about. If you try to assist the baby in hatching and it turns out to be a bit premature, the process can result in a fatal bleed for the baby. On the other hand, if the baby is stuck in the egg, it can die from the struggle of trying to get out. I wish I could tell you what to do or not to do. Keep observing and use your best judgment about whether or not to try and assist.

Terry


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

that is what worries me !!!!!! He is with the beak out since today at 6 am now is 2:00pm and still like that, open and close his beak  
I don't know what to do. With miracle he make a hole and then in 10 hours later he was born  
I don't see his mother o father around. 
He is hatching since yesterday.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Karla,

Why don't you put some warm water in a spray bottle and lightly mist the egg. Perhaps this additional humidity will assist the little one in getting the rest of the way out or if the baby is stuck might "unstick" it. Just a light mist .. don't soak the egg and take care not to move the egg.

Terry


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

*I got a picture*

I just got a picture and my batteries are off now  
Hope you can see how the egg looks, and I just see him inside not moving just his beak


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the chick is too dry it will adhere to the shell, I have read you can either put a little saliva into the hole of the egg, the saliva is warm and slippery and return to nest. Or, you can gently remove the shell so that the chick's head is free, but only the head, and do NO more.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks my friends!!!
I think the white stuff I think is like the sack is very dry and stick to the chick, the beak is out not the body, still just open his mouth , and small movements.
Also the parents I don't see them since the mornig 

I just worrie It could die and Iam scare to do somethig bad to the shell.
I put some spray of warm water, now I am going to try to open a little the shell, just the head.

Thank again my dear friends, God bless you


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

If they haven't been there since the morning...I'd worry for the little baby.
Newborns really need their parents. I'd mist with warm water, and if the baby doesn't come out within about a few hours, I'd assist the hatch. If the baby is stuck to the shell or membrane, the blood vessels have dried out. Sadly, the baby can become dehydrated if its left too long in its egg... It might be advisable to actually assist this baby. My babies stuck their beaks in the air sac, a few hours later pipping the shell, and then about 24 hours after that, they were out.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

Did you mist the egg and did you remove the one portion of the shell to release the baby? I am wondering too now that the parents aren't coming back so please update us and if you did remove the shell and if the parents still aren't back. You may need to intervene and take the baby to attempt hand raising. Even if he did hatch ok now, but the parents aren't back, he's a risk from predators (Crows likely) and from dehydrating like Vasp says. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

hi everybody!
he still alive but inside the egg , I am afraid to open all the egg , I help a little half of the head is out put he can't pull his body out, and a think he is very weak , he can't move to much now.
Should I open all the egg?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

I'm at work right now and going to be leaving soon. Did the parents show up at all last night or this morning? If they haven't, then I would bring the egg inside and attempt to CAREFULLY remove him from the shell. But before you do this, try Treesa's idea of using some saliva to moisten and lubricate the insides of the egg. 

This baby might indeed be very weak and cold too if the parents haven't been over him during the night. If you are afraid to remove him from the shell, then just give him a bit more time to hatch and before the situation becomes really desparate.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I try Treesa's idea but it looks like he is stuck he can't move to much o pull himseft out. I see a little blood around his head  
I am so sad!
He looks very weak!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

karla,

I think the only thing you can do now is help him get out of his shell, and get him warmed up. You are going to have to use a little warm saliva to get the shell completely off of him. Try to gently break a very small piece off him at a time. Do you have the facilities to care for this baby or know someone to take him?


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I am concern with the mebrance , I see blood around it.
should I remove only the shell or the membrance also?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Just gently chip the shell away, hopefully the membrane will come off with it, keep it lubricated as you chip... keep the egg and bird warm....it may be a little bit bloody, but shouldn't be profuse. I have chipped one baby out of the shell once, you just have to go slow and carefully.

Gosh...I wish I could help...I have several hens sitting on dummies!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

You are really helping me. You don't know how much means to me , to have somebody helping me with this. I haven't slept last night , trying to see how I could help this little creature . I am doing very careful breaking the shell, but I see, he can't move from the membrane I think is to thick, stuck in his head and feet. Also I see a little blood if I try to pull little membrance from his head is it ok to take the mebrance away from his head?.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 


If you have pair of blunt tweezers, this might help you with this procedure. Sterilize them first though in bleach or in boiling water. Yes, you're going to remove the membrane from his head. Go really slowly and carefully peel away the top portion of the shell and work from there. There will likely be some blood but this is normal. Use your saliva to lubricate any parts of the baby that are stuck to the membranes.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you so much Brad! 
I am going right now to do that. 
Everytime I touch him , looks like he wants to drink the spray or something 
Soo sorry for my bad english ,plus I am sleepy and tired  
Once again thanks Brad


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

karla,

do you have a dropper available?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

He's probably getting dehydrated. Try to keep your saliva away from his mouth. Try your best to get him out and just go slow and carefully. Then get in warmed up nicely for about 1/2 hour then you're going to have to start feeding him some very liquidy formula. You can do this


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't have a dropper , I have a oral dispenser is it ok?
I have the formula (I went yesterday night with my husband to buy it)
Karla


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

karla said:


> I have a oral dispenser is it ok?



Hi Karla, not sure what this is exactly. Just concentrate at this point on getting the baby out right now and then getting him warm. Did you feed Miracle from the day he hatched?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay then, make sure the baby is warmed up for about a half an hour before giving it some liquidy formula.
It should be completely dry and cleaned off too.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

I'm sorry but I've got to leave for about an hour to take care of my own birds. Get him out of the shell and then get him warm and dry. Make sure it's at least 1/2 hour of warmth and that all his down is dry. 

You want to prepare a very thin formula of Kaytee, thinner than it recommends on the package for a newborn. Mix it *very* well, don't microwave, and when you feed go ever so slowly. You might want to try Phill's "nipple" method even. This envolves using the rubber end of a baby bottle and putting the formula in this and allowing the chick to suck out the formula himself. A thimble (once sterilized) would also probably work. This is probably the best method for a newborn and so there is less of a chance of aspiration. You may have to support his little head and guide it into the nipple or thimble.

Most important right now however is getting him out of the shell and warmed up nicely. I will be back as soon as I can and others will be here likely to help you. 

You have your work cut out for you, that's for sure. Ok, be back soon


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

I forgot to mention that he might be too weak from his ordeal to eat right away. You can try to offer the food after warming and he's dry but don't force it. He might just need some time to gather some strength because of the circumstances.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes I got miracle from day one! 
I don't see this chick moving to much , I peel a little from his head and one foot, should I do the rest? I am so scare, I don't want to kill this poor animal, I heard it is very difficult to do it all , if the yolk still there 
Thanks my friends I am going to see what else I can do with him


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Karla,

Is the bird warm? He needs to be on heat, as you clean the remainder of shell and membrane off of him. If the bird is warmed up for 30 minutes, then the you should give a tiny bit of watery formula now.

I know this is very hard, but you must proceed and don't worry about it, just be gentle and do your best. The bird needs some liquid and then al ot of sleep.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Karla,

Brad will be back in a little while to help you out some more and I'm sure others will be along also.

I don't have any actual experience in hatching eggs or caring for newborns but I went hunting and found some previous threads that I hope will be helpful to you.

First, for the hatching part -- this thread looked to contain some good information on helping along a hatching egg:

Found an Almost Hatching Pigeon Egg!!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15515


The following threads all concern themselves with the feeding and caring of newborns:

Providing Heat to Orphaned Birds 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13601


Hand feeding baby pigeons from day one 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918

Various Methods to Feed Young Squabs 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

Just click on the links and you will be taken to each thread.

Good luck with this Karla.....I would be just as scared as you are. Thanks for trying to help this baby.

Linda


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you sssssso much Linda! God bless you !


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

*I am not sure!*

He is coming off the shell , with my help but I notice down to his button their is like a yellow stuff connected to him, so he can't detach himself from on it.
He looks very small and don't have a full stomach so I think that thing down there coul be de yolk sack. I better not touch him or should still remove him from the entire shell??


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

karla said:


> He looks very small and don't have a full stomach so I think that think down there coul be de yolk sack. I better not touch him or should still remove him from the entire shell??


Hi Karla, 

Can you post a picture? Maybe he's not fully developed but either way, he's going to die if you don't get him out of the shell, warm and fed. Please try to get him out as best you can and then we'll worry about the other things. Have some corn starch handy in case there is a bleed at his naval and where the yolk sac is.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok I will take a picture right now.
By readig other website with parrot, I think the yolk is inside his tummy now,maybe could be safe to get him now from the shell .
karla
ps: Wait ... I will post a picture soon


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

I just reread your thread from the beginning....this baby has been trying to hatch now for 2 days? He's got to be exhausted and hungry. I don't think we've got time to wait for pictures or anymore fooling around. You've got to get him out and fast. Be careful as instructed but please get him out of the egg ASAP. Peel the shell away, use the tweezers (if you have them) and remove the shell cap, then start working on the bottom half and gently pull the baby out. You can remove the membrane once he's out of the shell entirely.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

*picture*

He still attach to the shell , from his stomach , should I feed him now or wait a little bit??


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla,

Remove all the shell, he will be attached to the membrane if anything. Get all the shell removed and then work on the membrane by gently peeling it off all his body. 

*Then....get him somewhere warm...he's got to be warmed up to at least 98 F and then after 30 mins and when he's all dried off, you can try to feed him.*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Snip the part that is attached to the shell with sterilized scissors. If it bleeds, then put some corn starch on the umbilical cord or if if have a stytic pencil, this would work better if it bleeds.

The picture is blurry, he doesn't look good He's got to be exhausted and dehydrated. If he's too weak, I don't know if you should attempt to feed or not, he might choke. They are so fragile and in his weakened state, it might harm him.

Just try to get him cleaned up warm and rested for about 30 minutes and see how he is then.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

sorry friends
I think he died


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I was making his food and when i come back he didn't move 
I feeeeeeeeeel super sad , horrible!!!! I try my best ! I try!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

Don't dispair yet...make sure he's warm and getting warmer. He might just need to recoup. Look for breathing signs. If he has died, then you really did all you could. This situation was most difficult because of the amount of time it was taking him to hatch. He could have simply been too exhausted to do more and after 2 days of this. 

Hoping for another miracle here!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks! I am really sorry! He is dead , he doesn't breath, he is dead! 
thanks so much my friends for been such wonderful people .
Pigeon Talk is a great site to help one another !


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm sorry Karla You really did all you could and he would have died anyway with or without your help. The parents might have abandoned the nest because the other egg was bad and maybe this baby was defective as well and this is why they left.

You really did all you could so try to feel good about that and that you gave him a second chance if there was one available to him.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Karla....you went above and beyond to try to help this baby.....You really DID do your BEST.

Sorry it did not work out better.

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Karla sorry about the baby. I've been following the thread but didnt have anything to add. I just went through the exact same thing earlier this year. My baby didn't make it either. Looked just like yours. I don't even think they are fully developed. You gave it a good try as did I. You can only do so much.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Dear Friends!!!
I really tried, I stay up all night with him , trying to help him to get out of the shell, but I could see he was a sick bird , he didn't move to much . 
When Miracle was born, he gave big stretch and was out very soon.
Right now I took everything inside the house , I don't want to suffer more with pigeons abandon their chicks 
Once again 
THANK YOU SO MUCH, ALL OF YOU ARE TERRIFIC PEOPLE!!!!!.
GOD BLESS YOU !


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry the baby died, but there wasn't much hope to begin with. You did all you could, and did your BEST, and that is what is expected.

Sending a BIG hug your way for all your effort, and God bless you too!


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

You did a better job than the parents..........YOU didn't leave them. At least you done your best and that is all that you could have done.

PINEY


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Karla sorry about the baby. I've been following the thread but didnt have anything to add. I just went through the exact same thing earlier this year. My baby didn't make it either. Looked just like yours. I don't even think they are fully developed. You gave it a good try as did I. You can only do so much.


 I am so sorry , I read your post so sad . 
I also think they are not fully developed, they are weak and smaller 
We try our best, it wasn't in our hands to save them 

Karla


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Treesa and PINEY . 
Karla


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dear members past, current and future...

Please let this be an example to you all. Situations like this are not the "norm". Normally pigeons hatch just fine on their own in about 12-15 hours from the start of pipping and until they are completely out of their shell. The parents will feed them a few hours afterwards and when they are dried and refreshed after the hatching process. 

Karla's situation was a grave one, she was faced with the parental abandonment of a feral pair's nest and the soon to hatch eggs. She either intervened and tried to help the baby that was left or she did nothing. Either way, the baby was in a precarious situation and would have died.

Normally, we here at Pigeonlife *DO NOT* condone or suggest to anyone to attempt this themselves and not unless the situation has become dire. Please, please, PLEASE, anyone reading this thread don't think that they can play "god" to help a baby pigeon out of it's shell without considering all the options, knowing the basics and without serious consideration.

We can only do our best to try to help but there are plenty of times when we are not needed at all and the birds manage better on their own. Also, please don't use these suggestions or posts to justify hatching a young bird/pigeon for no apparent reason other than being selfish, impatient or overzealous.


Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Karla, I'm so very sorry the baby didn't make it. Thank you so much for your dedicated efforts to help the little one. I know you are devastated, but try to remember that you did everything you possibly could. Bless you for trying so hard!

Terry


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks , I still have him in the lamp , I feel like he moves a little or breath very little , but I am pretty sure he is dead, he doesn't open his mouth or moves his hands or legs. I wait for my husband, after he comes from work ,I will take the chick out the lamp.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i feel the same as you,one of my chicks had trouble coming out of the egg,and when it did,the yolk that is sopossed to absorb through the stomach,never did,it dried up ,i soaked its belly every half hour in warm water to keep it moist,i fed him warm water with some sugar through a syringe,he loved it,but the next day,he gave up,i felt bad,but you did your best to save the little guy/gal.its so nice to see people helping out defensless animals.im sure god thanks you.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Karla, bless you for doing everything you could during this scary situation. Even an "expert" pigeon person couldn't probably have done anything to help. You did your best and you should try to feel good about that, and that it just wasn't meant to be for this little guy right now. If only every baby in trouble could be a "miracle!" Thank you for trying so very hard. I echo Treesa by sending you a big hug


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I add my condolences too, Karla. Hugs to you and thank you for doing what you could.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!
You support brings me comfort .
I admire "U" in this forum, trying to help animals in pain, danger or having them as a friend. While other people do cruelty ,*people like U make the big different in the animals life. *
"God Bless You Angels In Earth".​Karla


----------

